# Plunge base for Craftsman 315.17461



## treecrab (Jan 12, 2009)

Is/was there a plunge base, new or used, that will fit the Craftsman 315.17461 router?


Thanks for your help.


Cliff


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Cliff

No plunge base for that model number ,sorry ..it's the adjustment ring model only..

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...4533&backToLink=Return to Sub Components list

=======



treecrab said:


> Is/was there a plunge base, new or used, that will fit the Craftsman 315.17461 router?
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> ...


----------

